
Reversing Mobile Traffic Lights - tdrnd
http://www.bastibl.net/traffic-lights/
======
p1mrx
In this case, there is a very significant difference between _reversing_ and
_reverse engineering_.

~~~
feld
yeah I thought he was going to tamper with them

